# Where is my backordered EOS-M w/22 STM lens?



## tomsop (Jul 17, 2013)

I ordered at B&H Photo just as these went on backorder. The expected availability date was 7/18. Checked today and now 7/25. I ordered on 7/7. I think BH should have provided some explanation why the date was pushed out and whether I should have any degree of confidence that I can get one. Is the goal to get me to cancel my order so they can sell it for $50 more? I am starting to think I will never get the camera and lens at this price.


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 17, 2013)

You can buy it from Amazon right now for $299: http://www.amazon.com/Canon-Compact-Systems-Camera-3-0-Inch/dp/B008NENG1A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1374073246&sr=8-1&keywords=eos+m+22mm

It keeps going out of stock, then coming back - so you might want to hurry if you're going that route.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jul 17, 2013)

tomsop said:


> I ordered at B&H Photo just as these went on backorder. The expected availability date was 7/18. Checked today and now 7/25. I ordered on 7/7. I think BH should have provided some explanation why the date was pushed out and whether I should have any degree of confidence that I can get one.  Is the goal to get me to cancel my order so they can sell it for $50 more? I am starting to think I will never get the camera and lens at this price.



I'm sure thousand CR members got their M @ $299 through BH. I doubt BH is trying to get $50 more out of this. Just stay cool.


----------



## GDub (Jul 17, 2013)

tomsop said:


> I ordered at B&H Photo just as these went on backorder. The expected availability date was 7/18. Checked today and now 7/25. I ordered on 7/7. I think BH should have provided some explanation why the date was pushed out and whether I should have any degree of confidence that I can get one. Is the goal to get me to cancel my order so they can sell it for $50 more? I am starting to think I will never get the camera and lens at this price.



I've been paying attention to my B&H order too, and yeah, it's frustrating. I ordered the same kit on 7/5 when the expected availability date was 7/11. This was well before the $299 deal cutoff date of 7/9! I doubt there's anything nefarious going on here, just a delayed shipment from Canon. At least, that's what I'm hoping, because I already have the lens mount adapter. Patience is a virtue, as they say--but who in the hell are "they"?


----------



## unfocused (Jul 17, 2013)

If B&H hasn't cancelled the order then I'm not sure what you can blame them for. They don't have any control over when they get a shipment in. What about "expected" is confusing? As long as they are still committed to honoring the order at the price you were quoted, just sit tight.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2013)

Lesson for the future: *act fast!* The CR post indicated it was 'for a limited time'. Sometimes these deals last only hours. Personally, I ordered mine on 7/3, in the first couple of hours it was at that great price. Then I ordered the mount adapter before the prices on those went up $40 and many vendors sold out anyway.


----------



## blanddragon (Jul 17, 2013)

Just got an email from B&H that the EOS-M is discontinued:
Dear Customer

Thank you for your interest in the following item:

Canon EOS-M Mirrorless Digital Camera with EF-M 22mm f/2 STM Lens - Black
(B&H # CAEM22)

You are receiving this message because you asked to be notified when this item becomes available. We regret to inform you that this item has unfortunately been discontinued. Please check back on our website for similar or possible replacement items.

We apologize for this inconvenience and appreciate your understanding.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 17, 2013)

blanddragon said:


> Just got an email from B&H that the EOS-M is discontinued:



Interesting. The 18-55mm kits are still available...and in stock.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 17, 2013)

I expect that B&H is waiting on Canon to deliver them, they are not purposely holding up your camera. They were told that Canon had them in their warehouse, or that they were in transit, and quoted a normal arrival time.
Apparently other sellers took advantage of the Canon closeout and depleted the stock. Hopefully, the order will be filled, but if Canon is out of them, and, as a new member noted, they are discontinued, you are out of luck, or maybe in luck, you might be able to negotiate to get a deal on the replacement model?


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 17, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> Lesson for the future: *act fast!* The CR post indicated it was 'for a limited time'. Sometimes these deals last only hours. Personally, I ordered mine on 7/3, in the first couple of hours it was at that great price. Then I ordered the mount adapter before the prices on those went up $40 and many vendors sold out anyway.



Agreed - I ordered mine on 7/3 from B&H before it was posted here, it shipped that same day.

While B&H has been pushing out their shipment dates, Amazon has had the 22mm kit come in stock (and is currently) at least 4 different times, so there's no reason to miss out on this deal unless there's some reason you can't or won't order from them.


----------



## jcollett (Jul 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear that you cannot get the camera. In this case, I'd recommend getting the 18-55 kit. It works great and if you want the 22 pancake, there are tons of them on eBay for around $105. Yeah it will be gray market but think about it ... so what? It is a fixed length lens with no IS so it has minimal things that can go wrong with it. Add the knowledge that the US model sells for 2.5x times the price of these gray market version and the decision becomes rather simple. Even if the lens did fail, you can buy another one and still be cheaper than a US purchased lens. Heck, it is cheaper than the EF 50mm 1.8 mark II!
Good to have the warranty on a zoom lens with IS, i.e. the 18-55. So, buy the available kit and a 22 on eBay. Oh, and if anyone is interested, the Viltrox EF to EF-m adapter works well and of good quality, at least my copy.
http://www.viltrox.com/en/Products/Lens_adapter/2013/0330/44.html


----------



## GDub (Jul 17, 2013)

blanddragon said:


> Just got an email from B&H that the EOS-M is discontinued:
> Dear Customer
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the following item:
> ...



Did you actually order the camera? The line "You are receiving this message because you asked to be notified when this item becomes available" says to me that you didn't. Therefore, your email means nothing to those of us who did order. The "discontinued" message (first with the white version) is popping up everywhere so that's no big surprise. What does bug me a bit, however, is that there's now no "expected availability" date for orders left to fulfill. Hopefully the 7/25 date is still a go...


----------



## lothar (Jul 17, 2013)

I ordered mine that same day. 
2 days later, they were out.
I have to admit, I'm preferring the EOS M, over my S110, as much as I like the image quality of the latter!
Having a prime lens on it, makes me work on my composition, for a tighter shot.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jul 17, 2013)

blanddragon said:


> Just got an email from B&H that the EOS-M is discontinued:
> Dear Customer
> 
> Thank you for your interest in the following item:
> ...



I haven't gotten this email yet, but I'm afraid I will. Thanks for the Amazon link Swphoto, I just ordered it from there and waiting to cancel my B&H order until it confirms I'll get it. Unfortunately it'll be next Tuesday even with Prime shipping


----------



## aroo (Jul 17, 2013)

I also ordered M + 22 on 7/7. Called B&H this morning -- they're waiting on new stock and it should ship in 5 - 7 more days. Did not say it was discontinued, rather just delayed. I can wait it out.


----------



## Swphoto (Jul 17, 2013)

aroo said:


> I also ordered M + 22 on 7/7. Called B&H this morning -- they're waiting on new stock and it should ship in 5 - 7 more days. Did not say it was discontinued, rather just delayed. I can wait it out.



I think that's what they're expecting, but it's clear that they're not able to nail down the dates, for whatever reason. A number of people who had 7/18 ship dates confirmed by calling B&H previously have been bumped to 7/25.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Jul 18, 2013)

Get yours here for $369CAD with the 90ex flash:


http://www.cameracanada.com/enet-cart/product.asp?pid=6609B010


----------



## GDub (Jul 18, 2013)

Just looked and B&H is currently listing the Black EOS M w/EF-M 22mm f/2 STM Lens as *IN STOCK*!

Hope they start shipping the older orders soon!

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883304-REG/Canon_6609b033_EOS_M_Digital_Camera_with.html


----------



## sdsr (Jul 18, 2013)

I just received an email from B&H telling me that my back-ordered copy had shipped; presumably I'm not alone....


----------



## JerryKnight (Jul 18, 2013)

sdsr said:


> I just received an email from B&H telling me that my back-ordered copy had shipped; presumably I'm not alone....



Yeah, my order from 7/5 just shipped too.

I would assume that before they listed the item as "In Stock" they would make sure their stock covers the back orders, so I hope that everyone's back orders are shipping today.


----------



## MrFotoFool (Jul 19, 2013)

I ordered mine on 7/9 (the last day of sale) and it said at that time estimated to be in stock 7/13 (a Saturday, which of course BH is closed). On Sunday night, 7/14, I got an email saying order was shipped with expected delivery 7/18 (I had chosen UPS 3 day shipping). Sure enough, today 7/18 the camera arrived!

Not sure why I ordered 7/9 and got it already but people ordered before me have not. I ordered the white one, did those of you who did not get it order the black instead?


----------



## Wild (Jul 19, 2013)

Ordered on 7/9 as well (black body though) and I got the email tonight that it shipped. Should be seeing it sometime in the middle of next week.


----------



## transpo1 (Jul 19, 2013)

Ordered mine Friday 7/5 (w/an original availability of 7/11) and just got an email yesterday from B&H telling me it was shipping with scheduled delivery today 7/19. 

I'm in Queens so shipping is fast here.


----------



## archiea (Jul 19, 2013)

GDub said:


> Just looked and B&H is currently listing the Black EOS M w/EF-M 22mm f/2 STM Lens as *IN STOCK*!
> 
> Hope they start shipping the older orders soon!
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/883304-REG/Canon_6609b033_EOS_M_Digital_Camera_with.html



And....they're out!


----------



## Old Shooter (Jul 19, 2013)

GDub said:


> tomsop said:
> 
> 
> > I've been paying attention to my B&H order too, and yeah, it's frustrating. I ordered the same kit on 7/5 when the expected availability date was 7/11. This was well before the $299 deal cutoff date of 7/9! I doubt there's anything nefarious going on here, just a delayed shipment from Canon. At least, that's what I'm hoping, because I already have the lens mount adapter. Patience is a virtue, as they say--but who in the hell are "they"?
> ...


----------



## GDub (Jul 19, 2013)

Old Shooter said:


> GDub said:
> 
> 
> > tomsop said:
> ...


Well... hmmm... yesterday, along with others here, my 7/5 order was upgraded to "in stock... sent to the warehouse...", but unlike others I have yet to receive a shipping confirmation email. Unfortunately, that no doubt means my EOS M will not ship until Monday because they close at 2 PM on Fridays and are closed all day Saturday. I wonder what the hold up was?


----------



## sdsr (Jul 21, 2013)

Mine arrived this afternoon (the battery is still charging...); I was surprised to see that the box I received is a kit that includes the speedlight as well as the 22mm lens, i.e., the kit that's the current B&H EOS-M deal for $399, but they still charged me only $299. Have others been receiving this too? I hadn't planned to use the camera with any sort of flash, so I never noticed whether this was part of the original bargain, but this was a pleasant surprise.


----------



## GDub (Jul 21, 2013)

sdsr said:


> Mine arrived this afternoon (the battery is still charging...); I was surprised to see that the box I received is a kit that includes the speedlight as well as the 22mm lens, i.e., the kit that's the current B&H EOS-M deal for $399, but they still charged me only $299. Have others been receiving this too? I hadn't planned to use the camera with any sort of flash, so I never noticed whether this was part of the original bargain, but this was a pleasant surprise.



Interesting, and lucky you! As I said above, my order status was upgraded to "In stock, sent to warehouse..." with plenty of time for it to be shipped on Friday. But it didn't. Now I'm wondering if the supply they got was the kit you received and some were inadvertently shipped out to fulfill the $299 deal orders before the mistake was realized. I'm hoping mine will ship on Monday, but your post has me thinking it might not. 

*Update:* tracking # received on 7/21, and the camera shipped today. Cool! But I'm still wondering if anyone else got a similar SUPER DUPER deal as sdsr.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 21, 2013)

I ordered mine on7/7 and received a UPS tracking number today, so it is on it's way


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 26, 2013)

Got mine today. Like sdsr, I ordered the EOS-M and 22 kit from B&H and got the box with the 90EX too. I can't tell you how impressed I am with B&H for honouring the orders they had, I don't know who paid for my 90EX but it wasn't me. I know Adorama were cancelling the over orders they took.

Having played with the 90EX now I rank it a very close second, and far better value, to the ST-E2 as a remote controller, and it is tiny. As for the EOS-M, it is very early days but WTF is everybody moaning about with the AF? It is so much faster than any Canon P&S and the file quality blows even the G1X into the weeds. Granted with the EF adapter in dull room light the AF is challenged, but I can use all the lenses I have! First impressions are very good, this thing is superb. Looking forwards to the daylight tomorrow to see what it can actually do in decent light.

I knew I had been hanging on to that vast array of FD lenses I had for a reason, not least of which they are practically worthless! But I'm getting an EOS-M - FD convertor next, just to play with.


----------



## wopbv4 (Jul 30, 2013)

Got mine today, including the flash which I did not order. good deal for 299$, worth the wait


----------

